# Beautiful Photos of the Butterfly Orchid



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2014)

Here are some nice photos of the flower known as the Butterfly Orchid...http://www.kuriositas.com/2014/04/the-beautiful-butterfly-orchid.html


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 10, 2014)

Stunning ...


----------



## Bee (Apr 10, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Pam (Apr 10, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

